# Do Tortoise's need company?



## Gus. (Apr 16, 2017)

So do Tortoises like being solo creatures or is it better to have two of them in the same space?


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 16, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Tortoises absolutely do not need to and should not be kept in pairs. They are solitary animals; housing two together will result in one of them bullying the other to illness or even death.

They aren't like dogs or humans, one is enough! They don't need company.


----------



## Korall (Apr 16, 2017)

Nope, would never recommend housing them in pairs.

This is a quite common beginner mistake though, so good on you for asking and doing research.


----------



## Gus. (Apr 16, 2017)

RosemaryDW said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Tortoises absolutely do not need to and should not be kept in pairs. They are solitary animals; housing two together will result in one of them bullying the other to illness or even death.
> 
> They aren't like dogs or humans, one is enough! They don't need company.



Thanks for the welcome. 

Ah, thats good to know.


----------



## Gus. (Apr 16, 2017)

Korall said:


> Nope, would never recommend housing them in pairs.
> 
> This is a quite common beginner mistake though, so good on you for asking and doing research.



Yeah I wasn't sure, I figured I'd ask.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 16, 2017)

O solo mio


----------



## Triciarae_07 (Apr 17, 2017)

RosemaryDW said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Tortoises absolutely do not need to and should not be kept in pairs. They are solitary animals; housing two together will result in one of them bullying the other to illness or even death.
> 
> They aren't like dogs or humans, one is enough! They don't need company.





Korall said:


> Nope, would never recommend housing them in pairs.
> 
> This is a quite common beginner mistake though, so good on you for asking and doing research.



HI! i was reading some replies to the question and MAYBE that is why Baby got sick and passed away BUT i had them together for close to 4 years and Bob never showed any aggression or was mean to her..i just noticed that she hadn't been able to use the restroom and when i took her to the vet it was too late she passed the next day. i got her cremated and she now sits on my shelf. but could it be something happened between them and she got sick or maybe she just ate something and wasn't able to pass it??


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2017)

Gus. said:


> So do Tortoises like being solo creatures or is it better to have two of them in the same space?



Tortoises should never be kept in pairs. Groups can sometimes work, but not pairs. They don't want or need company and they don't see other tortoises as "friends". They see them as competitors or intruders, and they want them gone.

The chronic stress created by keeping two together frequently leads to the death of one.


----------



## WithLisa (Apr 17, 2017)

In my area it's very common to keep pairs or groups, but it can lead to problems, in some cases they have to be separated permanently. 
Being kept alone is definitely less stressful for them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2017)

Triciarae_07 said:


> HI! i was reading some replies to the question and MAYBE that is why Baby got sick and passed away BUT i had them together for close to 4 years and Bob never showed any aggression or was mean to her..i just noticed that she hadn't been able to use the restroom and when i took her to the vet it was too late she passed the next day. i got her cremated and she now sits on my shelf. but could it be something happened between them and she got sick or maybe she just ate something and wasn't able to pass it??



The aggression isn't always overt. Most of the time you don't see it. I've called it mental bullying in the past.


----------



## Triciarae_07 (Apr 17, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> The aggression isn't always overt. Most of the time you don't see it. I've called it mental bullying in the past.


interesting. ok thank you


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 17, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> The aggression isn't always overt. Most of the time you don't see it. I've called it mental bullying in the past.


Sometimes aggression is seen by keepers as affection.
Things like tortoises following each other around and sleeping together, etc.
All bullying.


----------



## Triciarae_07 (Apr 17, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sometimes aggression is seen by keepers as affection.
> Things like tortoises following each other around and sleeping together, etc.
> All bullying.


well now i know not to get a buddy for Bob and i won't feel bad, knowing he's better off alone.


----------



## Greta16 (Apr 17, 2017)

Triciarae_07 said:


> well now i know not to get a buddy for Bob and i won't feel bad, knowing he's better off alone.


Good luck with Bob and sorry about Baby. I lost a very special pet a few years ago, so I know how you may be feeling.


----------



## Gus. (Apr 17, 2017)

How do tortoises reproduce if they can't be around each other?


----------



## Stuart S. (Apr 17, 2017)

Gus. said:


> How do tortoises reproduce if they can't be around each other?



There's always comes that special time of year when the birds are chirping and the bees are busy


----------



## Gus. (Apr 17, 2017)

Stuart S. said:


> There's always comes that special time of year when the birds are chirping and the bees are busy



Lol


----------



## WithLisa (Apr 17, 2017)

Stuart S. said:


> There's always comes that special time of year when the birds are chirping and the bees are busy


It doesn't even have to be each year, once every few years is sufficient to produce fertile eggs.


----------



## Triciarae_07 (Apr 18, 2017)

Greta16 said:


> Good luck with Bob and sorry about Baby. I lost a very special pet a few years ago, so I know how you may be feeling.



thank you. he is doing good all by himself, plus the rest of the animals are there to keep him company!


----------



## Greta16 (Apr 18, 2017)

Triciarae_07 said:


> thank you. he is doing good all by himself, plus the rest of the animals are there to keep him company!


That's great ☺


----------

